# Moving to America



## Fid (May 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've been doing a lot of research and basically want to leave the UK! I've wanted to move to the US for a long time and think it's a fantastic country.

However... I know I'm pretty limited in my options and even have non-existant options at all.

Therefore, I would just like some advice on what my options WOULD be and what the best route to take is.

At the moment I'm just finishing up on my degree, I'm studying Computer Science, predicted a first degree and I've also done a full years placement as a Software Engineer, so I have a years experience in the industry.

I have nothing holding me back here, so any chance at all I could get to move to the US I would grab grab grab.

I've thought of a number of options... such as finding work with an international company and trying to transfer within the company after several years of working there... migrating to Canada and eventually making my way into the US... I have patience but my ultimate goal is to move to the US at some point in my life (and obviously the earlier the better!).

So any advice I receive would be fantastic and very appreciated. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

your best way is to get hired by a US company so they can provide you a H1B visa, once you have this visa and after working for 1 year, you can then file for permanent resident card in most cases you can get the resident card within 2 years, sometimes its faster, once you have the resident card you are on the road to becoming a citizen of USA


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> you can then file for permanent resident card


You can't file for a green card in this situation. Your employer files for you.....if they want to.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You can't file for a green card in this situation. Your employer files for you.....if they want to.


yes that is true


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On a slightly different vein, your chances will improve the more work experience you have - especially if you make an effort to get involved in "international" projects and to get to know your colleagues in the US (via phone, e-mail, teleconference, whatever). 

Most countries these days have lots of freshly graduated Computer Science grads trying to find jobs, so it's not really worth the employer's time and trouble to try and get someone a visa. A few years out, with some experience (especially some interesting and unique projects) and you become far more interesting and far more worth the hassle to sponsor your visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fid (May 17, 2009)

Ah, so it looks like then either work or transferring within a company are my best option.

I do have one question about applying for jobs - how do you know which companies are willing to hire you from the UK (and in turn do the sponsor process)?

Most job adverts don't say whether they will or not (a number do say US Citizens only however) - are there any specialised sites that have job postings from companies in America that are willing to hire internationally... or is that just wishful thinking?

Thanks again for your advice everyone, it's really helpful!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fid said:


> Most job adverts don't say whether they will or not (a number do say US Citizens only however) - are there any specialised sites that have job postings from companies in America that are willing to hire internationally... or is that just wishful thinking?


There are sites that (for a fee, of course) will allow you access to a list of job postings reportedly open to those in need of a visa. I would be very wary of these sites. Generally, it costs an employer both money and effort to sponsor a foreigner for employment. Even if a job is posted on a site as being "for foreign applicants" any employer would far rather find someone already in the US with working privileges and no need for either a visa or international relocation.

As far as visas go, the real A ticket has got to be the L visa for an internal transfer. Less hassle for the employer and much greater range of options for the employee. But you have to have worked for the employer for a period of time before you can be transfered on an L visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Fid said:


> Ah, so it looks like then either work or transferring within a company are my best option.
> 
> I do have one question about applying for jobs - how do you know which companies are willing to hire you from the UK (and in turn do the sponsor process)?
> 
> ...


I'm unsure of this site.....and I certainly wouldn't spend money on it. But if you click about, you should be able to get enough info to identify who has sponsored H1b-s in the past without forking out anything.

MyVisajobs.com


----------

